# Weekly competition 2010-04



## AvGalen (Jan 23, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' F' U2 F' U R' U' F 
*2. *U F2 U' F2 U R2 U' F U2 
*3. *U R' F U2 F R' F' R2 
*4. *F' R U R2 F' R F2 R' F2 
*5. *U2 R U F U2 R2 F U' R 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L' F L2 D' L2 R2 U R2 B2 R' 
*2. *L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D F2 R' F' D' B2 L D B2 R B' U2 
*3. *U2 L F2 L B2 L D2 U2 R2 F' U B' U L U2 R2 D L U' L' R' 
*4. *F D2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 D F U' L2 F' R' B' L2 U 
*5. *L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R B' U R' D L D2 F R 

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' L D2 Fw' F R U Rw Uw Rw' D2 L2 D Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 F Uw' L Rw' R' B D B F2 L Fw L2 B' R2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 Fw' D' F' Rw
*2. *L R2 U Rw2 R Fw' D' Uw R2 B R2 F2 Uw2 B2 R Uw B' Uw2 U B U' R' F' L U' R D Uw' F' D' F2 D2 Uw Fw D' Uw F2 R D2 L
*3. *D F' L2 B' Rw' F' Uw U L2 D Uw' L Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 B2 Fw F Uw U Fw' F2 D R B Uw2 F2 D R' B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U' B Fw U B2 U
*4. *R B' Fw' F Uw2 R' D Uw Fw' Rw F D' B2 Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 F Rw F' D B F Uw U2 L' Uw' U2 Fw' L' Fw U F' D2 U' Rw2 R' Fw2 L' Rw'
*5. *D2 U2 F' U' F' R D' Rw Uw U2 L' F2 L' Rw R2 F2 L2 Rw' U B D F D Uw2 B Rw B Fw L2 Rw' U' Rw R B D Rw2 Fw' D' Fw' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Bw2 Fw2 F' L2 R Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw B Rw R2 Dw L' R2 B D' U R' Bw2 Fw' Rw U' Lw R2 Dw2 Uw B' D Bw2 F2 R Fw2 R2 D' U Rw Fw' Lw' Dw2 Uw Bw U2 B' D2 Bw2 Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 Uw Rw' Bw F L' D B2 U B'
*2. *U' B2 Bw F U' F' L' Fw2 L2 Rw' Dw Uw2 Bw2 Rw R2 F D2 Lw D' Bw2 Dw2 R2 B2 Fw Lw B Bw2 F2 Dw2 R' B2 Bw2 F Rw Uw' Rw' B' Lw2 Bw' F' Rw Fw' D' L2 Rw' Dw2 F Uw B' Dw2 Bw' Fw Dw2 U R2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Fw'
*3. *B2 Fw' D' R' Bw2 Rw' D' Dw' Rw2 F' Dw2 B' F D' B2 Bw D' Uw' U2 L2 Lw U' Lw R2 Uw B Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 L R' F U2 Bw Lw Uw' F2 Lw Rw2 B2 D2 Lw B R' Dw Bw2 D' Uw F Lw R2 D' Bw
*4. *D Uw2 F2 D2 U F' R2 B2 Dw' Uw' Rw U F2 R D' Lw B Fw' F2 Dw' Bw' L2 D2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R' Uw' Lw2 Rw B2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 D Dw2 Uw U F Rw2 Dw' Fw F R' Uw2 Rw Dw' Uw2 L Uw U' Fw2 Rw' D Fw Lw' Fw Rw U R
*5. *U' Bw' Rw U' L' Lw2 F2 D' Uw2 Fw2 R' B Dw' L' R Bw2 L' Lw' B2 L2 Fw Dw2 Uw B2 Bw' Fw D' R Bw' D2 Lw2 Rw2 B Dw2 Lw Uw' Fw' L' Rw' R2 D' Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' Uw' L' Dw Bw2 F' R2 B2 Dw' Uw2 L2 Uw' U R D' R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' 3U2 R 2D' 2U' 2F' 2D' 2L' 2B2 3F' R' 3U U B' 3U2 2R 2B2 2F2 D U2 2L2 3U2 F2 2D2 3U F R2 2U U2 2F 2D2 L2 3R 2D' U L2 2L' 2B 3U U 2L2 2B R' 2B2 3F' 2F2 F 3R2 B 2D' 3U2 3R2 B 2B 2U2 2L2 2R2 D 2U' U' F 2R2 2B2 3R 2B2 2R 3U' F' D' 3U2 B F 2R' R 2B2 2F 2U' 3F' 2L' 2B
*2. *B L' 2L 3U2 3F2 U 2L2 B L2 3F' 2D 2U 2L' B2 2B D' 2D B 3U L' D 3U2 B' F L' 3R F2 U2 2L' 2R2 F' R' 2B' 3R2 2D 3R 2R B2 3R2 D2 2D2 2U' 2R2 D' 2L' B' 2R R2 2U' L2 F' D' B2 2D' 2F2 D' U' 3R 2B2 3R2 R' F 2U' L2 D2 F2 D2 2D L' D 3F' F' 2D B' 3R D 3F F' 3U 3F'
*3. *L' 3R2 2D' 3U' 2B2 D' B 2R' 3U 2B' D2 3U' B2 2U 2F' 2D' F' D2 B' R B D' L 2F' D2 2F2 2U' U' R' D 3U' 2U' 2L 3R 3U L' 3F' 2U' 2F' F' 2R' U2 2B2 D 2D2 U 2L2 3R 3U' 3R' F 2L' 2U' 2B2 3F 2U' 2B2 L' 2R' 2U' 2L 3U2 2R2 2B2 R2 3F2 2R 2F' F' L B2 2R F2 L 3U' 2U F2 2R' 3F2 2U
*4. *F 2D' 2B D2 3R2 D 2F2 F R' 2F' D 2U' B2 F2 3U2 B' 2B2 R' D2 2U2 U2 L 2F' F2 2L2 U2 B2 2D' 3F' 2L' 2R' 2B2 D' U 2F U F2 2U2 2L2 B2 2B F' 3R 2D2 B R 2D2 B' 2L2 3R' 3F R D 2D' 2U2 U' 2F' 2U2 2B 2D F 2R' 2D2 3U 2U 3F' F' 2D 2F L2 2L 2R2 D 2U 3R 2R2 2B 2L2 2R R
*5. *2U L 2B' 2R2 F2 D2 2U2 L 2R B F 3R D U B' F2 3U2 3R' 2D 2B' 2D' 2L R2 D 2F2 D 2U2 2R' D2 2R U2 B 2F' 2U2 U B2 2D2 3U' 2F2 D2 2R 2B L2 2U F2 3R' 2R' R D 2D2 2U' L2 U 3F' 3R2 U L 3R D' 2U2 R' 3F F2 3U' 2B F2 2L' 2B2 U' 3F2 D2 2D' U B' 2B' 3F' F' 2D' 2L U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 2D U' 2B2 3F 3U' L2 3L2 2D2 R2 2D 2L' 3R 2R' 2U L' R' 2F2 2D 2B' R 2D 3U2 2U 2B' L2 U' 2B2 3B' 3F2 L2 D 2U2 L' 3R' R' 3D' 2U2 2F2 L' 3L2 D 2B2 R 2B 2U B 3B 2F' 2D2 3D U' L2 3L 3R' 2R' 3U 2U L2 2F L 2L' D2 3D2 3U B 3B2 3F 2D2 3F 3D 3U' U2 2F 2D 3R2 3U' 2R2 2D 3D2 U 3F' L2 2L 2U F2 3L' B 3R 2D R2 F2 3U' L2 B 3B2 3U 3F2 2L' 3U2
*2. *3R' 2B2 3L2 R' 2F' R' 2B' 3B2 2F 2U B F 3L2 R2 2B2 2R 3U 2R' 2B' 3D' F' 2L2 2D' L2 3R 2U' 3R2 B 3F2 3R 2R F2 3U U' L 3B2 3D2 3F2 F 2D R 2F 3L 3R' 2B' 3D L 2F' 3L' 3U' 2U U2 B2 2F2 2U 2F' R' F2 3U 2U2 L' 2L2 R2 F' L 2L 3D L 3D2 3F' 2U' L' 2R F 2R2 2U2 B' 3D 3U2 2F 2L' U F D' 2U B' 2L' F2 D2 2U2 L 3D B 3D2 R' 2B 2L2 R2 2F 3R2
*3. *R2 F2 2D L2 3R2 2R 2B2 2F 2L 3L' D' 2D U 3R2 B F' 3D B F' 2L' 2D 3D2 B 3D' 3F 2L' 3B F' 3D2 3U' 3F D2 3L2 3R2 2F 3L2 D 3U' 3L 3B2 3F2 2D' 3U 2U2 3F2 2R R 2F D' 2U' 2L2 3R R2 3D' R' 3F' F L2 D' 2U R 2B' 2D2 3U2 3F2 2F2 3D2 2U2 2R2 U2 L' 3R' 3D' 3R2 3U 2U' 3L' U2 2L' 3B2 2F' 3R2 2R R 2D F2 3L' R 2F2 3L 2R' 3B2 2F' 3R' 3U' 3L' 3B F 3D2 3L'
*4. *D 2F 3L2 F' L 3F L R2 2F' 3L2 3R 2R' D' 3U' 3L' 2R D 3D 3F 2F' D 3B 3D2 L' 2D 2L' U 3B2 3F 2F2 3L2 D2 2D U 3B2 2D L 2R2 3D2 2B' 2L D 2D2 2U 2R 2F2 3D 2U 3F' F2 D2 3B 3R 2D U' 3L D2 3F' 2R2 3B2 2D' 3F 2D U' 3F' 3U R 2B' 3D2 L2 R' 3D 2B' F 2U2 U' 2L2 3U2 3B2 3F2 3D 2U' U' 3F' 3U2 3B L' D 3U2 3L2 F2 3L 2R' 3B2 3L' 3D2 U2 3R' D' 2D'
*5. *3B2 F 2R' 2D2 3L' 2F' U L F2 3U 2F D 3D 2B 3B' 3F F2 2D 3D' 2L F2 3L2 2F2 3R 2F2 L' 3L2 2B' 3B 2L2 2B U B2 3L2 2R2 F L 2B' 3F' 3D2 3U' L' B 3F2 2F F 2R 3F 2R2 3D2 3U' 2U' R' 3U 2F 3L' 2R2 3B2 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' 2U' U' 3R2 3F2 F' D2 3F 2D2 3D2 3U B2 2B' 3R' D' 3D' B' 2D 2L' 3L D 2L' 2D' 2U2 2B' U' 3F' 2L2 2U 2L2 3L U 3R2 R2 3D2 2B 3F' 3R2 F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' U R2 F' U2 R' U' 
*2. *R' F2 U F' U' R2 U' F' 
*3. *F2 U' R' F U2 F R2 U' F' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' L' U2 F R' D' R' D' U B U 
*2. *B2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L B R F D L' U2 R D F2 L' 
*3. *F2 D2 R B2 F2 R' F2 L' R' D2 L' U2 B' L F2 U B2 U' L D2 U 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F Rw Uw F2 U2 L' U F L2 B2 D L R2 Uw U Fw Uw F2 L' F L2 Rw2 Uw2 U Rw B2 F2 U' R Fw' D2 L' R F' L2 B Rw' F' D'
*2. *Uw R2 B Fw U' Rw R Uw Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' L Rw2 D Uw2 Rw Fw' L Fw' Uw B L2 B' F R' Uw2 L' R D U2 B2 Rw Fw2 R' D Uw2 R' U F
*3. *Rw2 R Fw2 U Fw' R Uw2 U2 L U L' D2 Rw' Uw' L' D2 Rw2 B L' F2 D' Uw2 U2 L R' Uw U' B2 Rw' R' B R2 Uw2 B Fw' D B D Uw Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' U' Fw2 Uw' Lw' U2 Lw' B' F' U2 Bw' Dw L' Fw L Lw2 R Uw B2 U' L2 Dw Bw L' Lw D U' Lw2 B2 Bw2 D Fw2 L2 Fw F' L' Dw Fw L' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' B L2 Lw' Rw' F2 Dw U' L' Dw L' Lw2 Uw2 L Bw L2 D2 Dw
*2. *Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Dw' R2 Fw' U' L' Rw U2 R U2 L' Bw F2 Uw F D2 Uw Bw Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 B U2 Rw Fw F' L' R2 D' Uw R' B' L2 B' U Fw2 R' Bw Rw' D Dw Uw Bw L U2 F' Rw Uw2 Lw2 Dw' R U L R F
*3. *B2 Rw' R B2 Uw Bw2 R Bw Fw Lw2 R Bw2 F D' Bw' L D' Uw2 L Lw2 Rw2 D2 F2 R' Bw' U' R2 Bw F2 L' D2 Lw' B' R2 Fw Rw Bw Lw2 D' Lw Fw2 L2 Lw Rw' R2 Bw' Fw Rw D Uw2 U Bw Uw2 U' Fw2 L2 Uw2 R2 Dw Uw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' L' F D2 U R2 D F L2 B R2 U 
*2. *U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 F' R U' F' L F' D' R D2 U2 F 
*3. *B2 D2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 L D L2 B2 R F' D B2 R2 
*4. *R D2 F2 R B2 D2 R U2 L' B2 F D' B2 L' B2 D' B D' R2 B 
*5. *R F2 D2 R' F2 R D2 U2 F2 R B F' L' U B2 U' F L2 U' R2 F2 
*6. *L2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 U B2 D' B D' U' L B2 R D2 R' F 
*7. *F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 F U2 R B F' D F' U 
*8. *L2 B2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U2 B' R D L D2 R D' R F' U2 L 
*9. *L2 U' R2 U' L2 D R2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 U B' D L2 B2 D' B' 
*10. *R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R B2 F2 D2 L' D' F D' B L D2 F R2 U' 
*11. *D2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L F2 R' D2 L' F' U2 F L' B' R' U' B2 
*12. *R2 F' U2 B U2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 R' D' U2 F R' U R' F D U2 R2 
*13. *L U2 R2 U2 L B2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F' D' B2 R' F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 
*14. *L2 D' R2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F R B' U F' D L' F D2 L2 
*15. *F2 R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 B' U2 F' L2 U' F' D' F' R2 D L' F' D L' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U B2 U' B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L D' R' U' B U' F R' D L' U2 
*2. *U' R2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 D R D B D2 L U2 B L2 D R 
*3. *L R U2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 R' U' L' R2 F' R' U' R2 B' F U' F 
*4. *R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F D' L2 R2 D F R U' B' R2 U 
*5. *L' U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 R B2 L2 U' R' D2 R2 B R' D' F2 L' U2 B2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L' D2 R D2 L' B2 R D2 U2 F2 U' B' D' R B2 L' U2 F' R2 F2 
*2. *U B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' B' D' B2 F U L' B2 F L2 D2 F' U' 
*3. *B2 D F2 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 R' F' U2 B' D' L2 B2 D R' F2 R' 
*4. *U B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 D B' D2 F D F L R D' U' R2 
*5. *F U2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F L' B' D U' B2 L2 U2 L' R F' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' R2 U B U B2 D2 R' D' B' R2 F L' 
*2. *L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 U L' F' D' B R' U' 
*3. *L D2 R' F2 L' R' D2 R' D2 U2 R D R B' U B2 F' L' F R2 
*4. *F2 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 U B2 F2 D L' D B' L D' B F D' B' D2 
*5. *L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L D2 L2 D' R2 F L' U B2 D 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R' B2 D' F U2 R' B R2 D' F 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U R2 F U' R2 U' F R' 
*3. *U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 R D2 U2 L F' D B2 L D' F R' B D R' 
*4. *B' Rw2 U' Fw2 L' F L R U' F2 Uw' Fw' F2 D' B2 R B2 Uw' R' Fw2 Rw B2 D Rw' F' D L2 R2 B' Uw Fw L D Fw Uw2 L B' Fw' Rw2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U R2 F' U' F U' R' U2 
*3. *D B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F' D B' F L2 D R' F2 D 
*4. *B' Rw2 U' Fw2 L' F L R U' F2 Uw' Fw' F2 D' B2 R B2 Uw' R' Fw2 Rw B2 D Rw' F' D L2 R2 B' Uw Fw L D Fw Uw2 L B' Fw' Rw2 U2
*5. *U' L Bw R2 U L2 D Dw' Uw U2 B Bw2 Lw' D U Bw F' L Rw Bw' D Uw Lw2 F R' F Rw2 D2 L' B Bw Dw' Uw2 U' Bw' D2 Fw Uw2 U F D R Bw' L2 D' Fw F2 D2 F2 U Fw Lw2 Rw F2 Uw U L' Fw L Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L R' U' R U' L' R' L' R' U' R L R U R' L r l' b 
*2. *L R' U' R L' U' L' U L U' R U R' U B u' r l b' 
*3. *U' R' U R' L R' L' R' B' R' B R' U' R' B' r' l' b' 
*4. *L' R' U' R' U L R' U R U R L' B' u l' b' 
*5. *R L' R L R U' R U B' R B R U R' L' B' u' l' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-4) (0,-3) (-2,1) (-3,2) (6,3) (3,3) (0,3) (1,3) (6,5) (0,5) (1,0) (0,3) (2,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (2,1)
*2. *(-2,5) (0,-3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,1) (-4,0) (4,4) (0,5) (6,0) (4,5) (4,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (-2,0) (2,2)
*3. *(6,-1) (0,-3) (3,3) (0,4) (6,0) (-3,3) (5,2) (-4,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,2) (-4,2) (3,2) (6,2) (2,0) (0,2)
*4. *(1,6) (2,-1) (4,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (1,5) (6,3) (4,5) (6,3) (6,0) (6,0) (2,0) (-3,2) (0,3) (0,4) (0,4) (0,0)
*5. *(0,6) (6,-3) (-4,1) (2,4) (2,5) (-4,2) (0,2) (6,4) (3,4) (-2,3) (-4,1) (-3,3) (6,4) (0,3) (-3,0)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:47.71 = 2:47.71
2x2: (14.89), 4.08, (3.76), 6.56, 5.73 = 5.46
3x3: 12.12, (11.30), (17.97), 11.49, 13.80 = 12.47
Pyra: (16.55), 14.99, 7.58, 11.75, (6.59) = 11.44
OH: 31.17, 33.16, (39.21), (29.97), 33.47 = 32.60
Magic: (DNF), 1.18, 1.41, (1.03), 1.08 = 1.22
Multi BLD: 2/2 in 9:40.41 
5x5: (2:40.91), 2:17.11, 2:12.53, 2:18.94, (2:03.27) = 2:16.19
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
_apparently I missed an inner slice move _


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2: 10.71, 7.47, 10.10, (11.18), (7.29) = 9.43
Sub-10! 
3x3: 31.53, 30.85, (32.67), (25.68), 28.29 = 30.22
FAIL
4x4: DNF(2:09.04), 2:26.74, 2:28.86, 2:34.10, (2:21.74) = 2:29.90
My first times 4x4 a5 and new single PB.
3x3 OH: 1:21.59, (47.01), 58.46, (1:45.92), 1:10.19 = 1:10.08
New PB a5 and single. First sub-1's!!
2x2+3x3+4x4: 3:31.01
Somehow got a 1:50 4x4.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2: 4.21, 2.02, 2.58, 4.62, 2.54 = 3.11
3x3: 9.28, 13.12, 10.43, 13.57, 11.73 = 11.76
4x4: 53.89, 1:08.11, 47.98, 44.86, 49.22 = 50.36
5x5: 1:41.94, 1:40.22, 1:47.21, 1:37.80, 1:44.42 = 1:42.19
6x6: 3:24.71, 3:10.54, 3:21.84, 3:26.31, 3:23.08 = 3:23.21
7x7: 5:39.30, 5:23.43, 5:12.45, 5:12.12, 5:32.35 = 5:22.74
2x2 BLD: 33.04+, 32.41, 26.98 = 26.98
3x3 BLD: 1:56.50, 1:40.40, 1:58.12 = 1:40.40 - Holy ****! All sub-2 and no DNFs! And a PB aswell 
4x4 BLD: 17:06, DNS, DNS = 17:06 - PBs pretty much every time I do this 
Multi BLD: 1/3 15:56 - 1st was off by 2 edges, 2nd was off by 2 corners, third was solved. Good time 
3x3 MTS: 1:04.32, 1:05.20, 1:06.32, 1:02.52, 1:10.42 = 1:05.28
3x3 WF: 2:09.91, 1:38.39, 2:29.30, 2:01.55, 2:23.46 = 2:11.64
3x3 OH: 19.32, 23.82, 24.99, 20.57, 25.49 = 23.13
2-4 relay: 1:21.76 - bad..
2-5 relay: 3:08.56 - bad..
Magic: 1.42, 1.26, 1.33, 1.39, 1.36 = 1.36
Clock: 11.69, 11.27, 8.26, 12.63, 10.07 = 11.01
Megaminx: 1:01.32, 1:06.52, 1:07.12, 1:05.49, 1:06.67 = 1:06.23 - Gah! Horrible.
Pyraminx: 3.16, 5.51, 6.20, 4.86, 3.67 = 4.68
Square-1: 37.25, 15.15, 14.73, 17.51, 26.34 = 19.67

3x3 FMC: 30

Scramble: R2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R' B2 D' F U2 R' B R2 D' F 
Solution: L' U D' B R2 D' B2 L2 F' L' F2 z2 U R' U R2 U R' U R' U R B U' B' U' B' R B R' U2 (30)

2x2x2: L' U D' B R2 D' B2 (7)
2x2x3+cross edge: L2 F' L' F2 (11)
Rest of F2L: z2 U R' U R2 U R' U R' U R B _U2 B'_ (24)
LL: _B U_ B' U' B' R B R' (32)
AUF: U2 (33)

3 Moves cancel. 

Yay!! PB


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 23, 2010)

*2x2* : 4.79, 4.99, (7.16), 5.79, (2.77) = 5.19
Lol at last scramble  PLL skip

*3x3 OH* : 31.54, (24.98), 34.01, 31.46, (37.63) = 32.33
Its nice considering I've been neglecting my 3x3 recently 

*3x3* : 15.28, 13.58, 16.96, (17.68), (12.94) = 15.27
I'm sorry 3x3  I promise to start using you again next week.

*Magic* : 1.64, 1.89, (3.83), 1.51, (1.44) = 1.68
For the heck of it xD

*Square-1* : 52.55, 51.75, (58.76), 58.11, (44.68) = 54.14

*2x2 BLD* : 29.08, DNF(52.41), 29.23+ = 29.08
Wooo 

*3x3 BLD* : 2:49.80, 1:59.97, DNF(1:18.78) = 1:59.97
I DNF-ed the last one because I screwed up a Y perm.  My first sub-2 in comp

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:39.96
I need to get back into speed events, really 

*4x4* : 1:08.21[OP], 1:11.11[O], (1:25.44[O]), 1:06.46[O], (1:05.11[P]) = 1:08.59
Oh parity oh parity~ popped on the 3rd.

*4x4 BLD* : DNF(19.58.22[11~]),19:59.17, DNF(15:00.74) = 19:59.17
My fastest yet, but a DNF. I think a mistake during my center setup moves is what caused the DNF, as all my corners were solved at the end, and most of the edges. 2nd = WOOT SUB 20 =D The last was fail.. had 2 flipped dedges, resulting in an OLL parity =.=

*Megaminx* : 2:17.98, 2:27.91, (2:16.35), 2:31.23, (2:35.34) = 2:25.71
Pop on the last.

*3x3 MTS* : 1:53.33, 1:46.56, 1:44.92, (1:39.59), (1:57.96) = 1:48.27
Fun event ^_^

*3x3 Multi-BLD* : 2/3 in 14:10.68
My first 2/3 attempt haha. Off by a 3 cycle of edges on the last cube. Instead of doing "KDQ" I did "DKQ"


----------



## Edward (Jan 23, 2010)

*2x2:* avg= 6.85 (pb avg)
6.00, 7.50, 7.05, 7.58, 5.40

*3x3:* avg= 16.95 (competition PB methinks)
17.37, 17.94, 16.99, 15.08, 16.51


*3x3 OH:* avg= 37.59 (sub 40 ^^)
46.03, 43.49, 37.29, 26.91, 31.98


*....*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

*3x3x3: 19.41 *
19.22, 21.28, 19.59, 18.06


----------



## Kian (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2- 4.77, 4.87, 5.13, 6.37, 3.47
3x3- 13.65, 18.93, 16.61, 18.48, 17.22
4x4- 1:11.01, 1:19.14, 1:15.33, 1:15.56, 1:14.21
5x5- 2:20.76, 2:18.82, 2:20.88, 2:23.63, 2:26.84
7x7- 7:43.20, 7:23.21, 8:02.35, 8:49.73, 7:02.75
3x3 OH- 31.58, 32.22, 40.67, 33.36, 35.33
2-4 Relay- 1:31.94
2-5 Relay- 4:06.23
2x2 BLD- 25.07, DNF, DNF
3x3 BLD- DNF, 2:53.86, 4:24.16
Comment: First Sub 3 
MultiBLD- 4/4 37:16.50 4 Points
Magic- 2.11, 2.19, 2.99, 2.85, 1.98
MTS- 1:45.68, 1:34.29, 2:03.42, 1:56.78, 1:43.54
3x3 WF- 2:54.29, 2:47.81, 3:24.56, DNF, 2:56.72
Square 1- 54.71, 1:02.11, 55.67, 43.19, 52.82
Megaminx- 4:03.22, 3:21.84, 3:42.72, 3:42.10, 3:24.99


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2: 2.79, 3.92, 4.02, 3.92, 4.46 = 3.95
Pyraminx: 5.88, 9.55, 6.55, 6.38, 6.55 = 6.50
Clock: 11.39, 11.52, 8.91, 10.94, 12.88 = 11.28 Rofl.
3x3: 14.15, 16.17, 15.36, 15.80, 13.33 = 15.10
Master Magic: 3.59, 4.52, 5.02, 4.47, 4.88 = 4.62 Rofl.
Square-1: 19.02, 16.36, 15.36, 21.61, 22.23 = 19.00
3x3OH: 24.90, 25.45, 29.17, 25.37, 23.61 = 25.24
2-3-4 Relay: 1:09.60(!)
4x4: 47.82, 1:01.23, 53.08, 56.44, 57.56 = 55.69
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:20.18
5x5: 1:45.78, 2:02.76, 2:00.79, 1:53.16, 2:10.11 = 1:58.90
Megaminx: 1:30.00, 1:22.37, 1:26.68, 1:26.48, 1:23.49 = 1:25.55
Magic: 1.22, 1.59, 5.33, 1.44, 1.16 = 1.42
3x3BLD: DNF(1:27.21)[Off by an M2.], 1:26.66[Nice.], DNF(3:45.40)[Freestyle. Off by 2 corners and 2 edges, both misoriented.] = 1:26.66
2x2BLD: 22.22, 23.87, 23.84 = 22.22 Old Pochmann can be fast!
4x4BLD: 14:59, 7:33.93, DNS = 7:33.93
3x3MultiBLD: 2/4 in 23:58 Off by a 3-cycle of edges on the first cube and a 3-cycle of corners on the second.
5x5BLD: 27:30, DNS, DNS = 27:30 Sub-30 
6x6: 3:36.17, 3:32.18, 3:19.58, 3:11.45, 3:09.81 = 3:21.07
7x7: 4:56.26, 4:50.19, 4:54.65, 4:57.83, 5:01.95 = 4:56.25
3x3MTS: 1:27.46, 1:01.84, 54.94, 1:03.34, 2:18.97 = 1:10.88 I'm doing the last one blind from now on. This one was surprisingly fast compared to my speedsolves 

Huub Smit:
Pyraminx: 1:14.67, 1:09.65, 58.00, 1:05.42, 1:03.77 = 1:06.28


----------



## Muesli (Jan 23, 2010)

*2x2x2*

(3.68), 4.83, 6.69, 5.02, (6.70) = 5.51
_Omg. Sub-6._

*3x3x3*

21.60, 22.04, (23.54), 22.04, (21.16) = 21.89
_Meh. I've had better.

_*Pyraminx

*14.77, (17.03), (13.53), 16.58, 15.91 = 15.75
_Getting much faster at my own method. 
_*

2-3-4 relay

*3:28.77
_Yuck. I suck so hard at 4x4._


----------



## flee135 (Jan 23, 2010)

flee135:

*2x2x2*: 5.60, (5.49), (6.66), 5.52, 5.70 = 5.61

*3x3x3*: 15.02, (14.53), 16.63, 15.55, (20.72) = 15.73

*4x4x4*: 1:14.84, (1:16.85), (1:00.00), 1:16.44, 1:13.14 = 1:14.81
No sub-1? 

*5x5x5*: 2:04.75, 2:00.71, (1:51.09), (2:13.66), 2:02.47 = 2:02.64
Nice, I normally average around 2:10. Also, new PB single.

*3x3x3 OH*: 30.36, 36.58, (39.56), 29.77, (29.18) = 32.24

*Pyraminx*: (3.57), (9.52), 6.02, 5.64, 5.68 = 5.78
I liked the first scramble. Everything else was just meh.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 23, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.68) 8.43 8.08 (7.42) 7.58 => 8.03

*3x3:* (17.95) 23.92 21.08 (25.89) 20.92 => 21.97

*4x4:* 1:27.58 1:23.42 1:23.15 (1:20.13) (1:28.71) => 1:24.72

*5x5:* 3:22.00 3:37.88 (3:13.78) 3:24.70 (3:41.44) => 3:28.19

*3x3 OH:* 48.10 42.51 (53.78) (38.11) 43.59 => 44.73

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 1:53.28

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 5:27.72

*Magic:* (1.21) 1.32 (4.31) 1.27 1.33 => 1.31


----------



## Edam (Jan 23, 2010)

*2x2* - (11.52), 8.91, 10.55, 9.47, (3.16) = *9.64* 
*3x3* - (19.90), 17.86, 17.17, 17.68, (15.89) = *17.57*
*4x4* - (1:18.31), 1:18.94, 1:21.12, 1:24.25, (1:31.67) = *1:21.44*
*5x5* - 2:26.71, 2:35.80, (2:20.90), (2:40.30), 2:34.27 = *2:32.26*
*6x6* - 5:51.53, 6:10.71, 5:39.75, (5:19.86), (6:27.40) = *5:54.00*
*7x7* - 9:20.50, 9:20.50, 9:20.50, (9:20.50), (9:20.50) = *9:20.50* 
_ my computer crashed just as i finished 7x7 and I lost the individual times.. But I remember the average was 9:20.xx so i'm putting that in  _

*2-4 relay 1:40.36 *
*2-5 relay 4:03.88* 
*clock* - (DNF), 36.00, 30.65, 33.75, (26.90) = *33.46*
*magic* - (1.13), 1.08, (1.02), 1.11, 1.06 = *1.08*
_rubbish_
*master magic* - 8.46, (11.91), 7.19, 6.44, (5.91) = *7.36*

*pyraminx* (10.69), (24.41), 11.67, 12.80, 19.03 = *14.50*
*3x3OH* 1:01.62, (1:07.82), 1:04.72, 58.08, (52.60) = *1:01.47*
*Fewest moves* - *43*
U' D' F2 R F R2 D' L B L x2 F L' U L
U' B' R B U' B' R B 
y L U L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' - OLL
U2 y2 x
R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 - PLL
_ hopefully i've done this right, never normally do fewest moves _

*megaminx* (6:18.07), 4:45.60, 5:09.64, (4:20.74), 5:17.10 = *5:04.11* _ can't remember when i last even touched a megaminx _
*match the scramble* 3:16.30, (2:20.00), (4:46.84), 3:28.43, 3:03.48 = *3:16.07*
*3x3 with feet* 5:39.34, 6:00.80, (6:11.71), (4:19.35), DNS = *5:57.28*

and thats all the events I know how to do.


----------



## mande (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2: 7.27, 7.38, (7.78), 7.64, (6.91) = 7.43
Comment: Good

3x3: (17.02), (21.33), 17.69, 18.74, 19.19 = 18.54
Comment: OK

2x2 BLD: 48.45, 1:00.37, DNF = 48.45
Comment: OK

3x3 BLD: DNF(3:12.22), DNF(2:03.27), DNF(2:25.64) = DNF
Comment: Very very bad. Maybe the first time I'm getting a DNF result in a weekly comp. The execution on the last two solves were sub minute. First cube off by a edge 3 cycle, 3rd by a corner 3 cycle, and 2nd completely scrambled.

3x3 OH: (41.21), 37.70, 39.14, 37.87, (35.65) = 38.23
Comment: I'm sure I can do much much better if I lube my cube or use a better cube.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 23, 2010)

Meh.

3x3:
Average: 16.91
1. (13.56)
2. 14.50
3. 17.08
4. 19.14
5. (20.37)

This is what I get for no practice haha!

3x3 OH:
Average: 22.46
1. 23.09
2. 23.41
3. (19.62)
4. 20.87
5. (24.74)

FMC:

2x2x2 block: z R' U L' x' R' U' B' L' B' U2 (9)
Cross + 2 pairs: x2 U' L2 R' U' R L' B U B2 z (9)
Last 2 pairs: z R U' R' F' U2 F Dw' R' U' R (10)
OLL + PLL: y' R U R' U' B' R' F R F B U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U2 (19)

Moves: 47

Lol, worth a try


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 23, 2010)

magic: 1:34, 1:76, 1:45, 4:97, 1:32


----------



## Laura O (Jan 23, 2010)

*Clock*: (9.38), 9.38, 11.59, (13.56), 9.58 = 10.18
*Pyraminx*: (6.91), (20.08), 16.03, 14.08, 12.61
*3x3*: 39.09, 36.90, (35.97), (41.78), 39.11 = 38.37

*4x4*: 3:20.21, 2:56.26, (2:27.33), (3:23.40), 3:00.32 = 03:05.60
Comment: just starting to improve...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 23, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 8.86, 9.18, 8.25, 10.03, 7.80 = *8.76*
Comment: Haha. Ortega FTW!
*3x3*: 23.50, 22.58, 24.02, 30.83, 22.38 = *23.37*
Comment: No ideas on 4th. Felt okay, certainly not sup30. Oh well. Nice avg.
*4x4*: 1.25.80, 1.32.05, 1.29.06, 1.25.34, 1.20.86 = *1.24.00*
Comment: 2 good singles there. I had Oin 1st, OP in 2nd and P in 4th.
*5x5*: 2.42.09, 2.36.06, 2.38.69, 2.27.18, 2.26.09 = *2.33.98*
Comment: Would have probably been better with a couple of warm ups. You can see the improvement after each solve. 
*6x6*: 4.54.08, 5.11.68, 4.53.34, 5.02.43, 5.20.33 = *5.02.73*
Comment: A botched orientation parity saw off any chance of a sub5 avg. Other than that, not bad. No parities on the sub5s.
*7x7*: 7.55.63, 8.03.30, 7.35.44, 7.46.08, 7.37.33 = *7.46.35*
Comment: Nice. Stupid sup8 though.
*2-4 Relay*: *1.59.52*
*2-5 Relay*: *4.59.54*
Comment: Both relays JUST under, what I aim for each week.
*Magic*: 1.65, 2.15, 1.58, 1.86, 1.56 = *1.70*
Comment: No warm up, so I guess okay.
*Master Magic*: 2.99, 2.96, 2.84, 3.44, 2.90 = *2.95*
Comment: Again, no warm up. This is a brilliant result, considering it normally takes a good 15 mins to get consistently near this avg. Same avg as last week.
*Clock*: 16.08, 16.90, 18.41, 16.45, 16.34 = *16.56*
Comment: Ooh - nice and consistent. We'll ignore the 3rd solve lol.
*3x3 OH*: 1.02.38, 1.11.78, 1.11.50, 1.20.03, 1.23.46 = *1.14.44*
*Pyraminx*: 20.31, 14.41 19.43, 14.84, 13.94 = *16.23*
*3x3 FMC*: *58 moves*
Comment: U' F' R' B2 F2 U F2 - 2x2
L' R' B' R L B2 x2 - Cross
U' L' U L U2 L U L' - 1st Pair 
F U F' U' F U2 F' - 2nd Pair
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R - 3rd Pair
y' R' x U' L' U R U' L U - OLL
X'Y' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U - PLL
I don't know why I bother sometimes lol
*Square1*: 1.01.78, 1.59.63, 1.18.56, 1.30.55, 1.20.63 = *1.23.25*
Comment: Parity!
*Megaminx*: 3.48.28, 3.21.65, 3.04.93, 3.25.25, 3.17.05 = *3.21.33*
Comment: Not bad after not touching it since beginning of year.
*MTS*: 1.55.33, 2.35.86, 2.39.34, 2.37.34, DNF = *2.37.51*
Comment: I RARELY ever do this now.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 23, 2010)

3x3: 12.99, 11.82, (11.57), (14.78), 13.17 => 12.66
3x3BLD: DNF, 2:10.91, DNS => 2:10.91


----------



## ianini (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2: *2.77*, 4.80, 5.50, 5.28, 5.61 = 5.19
3x3: *17.25*, 19.97, 19.31, 25.63, 18.26 = 19.15 (crap)
Magic: 1.00, 1.00, 1.02, *.98*, 1.00 = 1.00


----------



## PeterV (Jan 23, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (DNF), (5.90), 8.26, 9.32, 8.69 = *8.76 avg.*
_Comment: Messed up what should have been an easy CLL on the first case._

3x3x3: 26.61, (24.48), 28.78, 34.63, (DNF) = *30.01 avg.*
_Comment: Last solve was off by a M' move and ruined the average (H-perm fail)._

magic: 1.65, (1.85), (1.53), 1.68, 1.58 = *1.64 avg.*
_Comment: Kind of ironic that I had a DNF in every event but magic._


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 23, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (14.07), (8.62), 12.39, 13.33, 12.66 = *12.79*
*3x3x3:* (51.28), 46.27, 41.88, 45.38, (37.28) = *44.51*
(  warmup avg of 12 was 40sec - damn )
*4x4x4:* (2:24.11), 2:46.73, 2:57.36, 2:48.24, (3:07.60) = *2:50.78*
(  getting worse )
*5x5x5:* 4:17.22, (3:58.26), (4:36.26), 4:26.72, 4:23.26 = *4:22.40*
*6x6x6:* (7:21.39), 8:30.55, 7:23.70, (8:43.39), 7:42.79 = *7:52.35*
(part-way through smoothing out the inner edges - need to fix the corner pieces)
*7x7x7:* 11:45.49, (10:18.67), 11:35.03, 10:20.93, (12:00.38) = *11:13.82*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:24.41, (1:07.75), 1:13.64, 1:30.09, (1:32.53) = *1:22.71*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:29.32*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *7:41.95*
*Magic:* 2.76, (1.94), 2.86, 3.49, (4.33) = *3.04*
(shouting and swearing - not allowed in WCA competitions - goddamn this stupid thing!)
*Master Magic:* (19.35), 13.76, 10.64, 12.82, (9.77) = *12.41*
(broke a string  )
*Clock:* 28.60, (25.44), (32.34), 32.19, 28.12 = *29.64*
*MegaMinx:* 4:20.78, (5:06.90), 4:44.04, (4:02.42), 4:19.97 = *4:28.26*
*PyraMinx:* (12.46), 21.43, 20.65, (21.76), 12.53 = *18.20*
*Square-1:* (5:56.44), 2:32.08, (1:38.83), 5:08.11, 2:30.76 = *3:23.65*
(Oh dear! I really need to know how to do this without screwing things up every other solve  )


----------



## SebCube (Jan 24, 2010)

3x3x3
1.32.56
2.37.90
3.32.61
4.35.97
5.27.12
Average of 5=33.71

3x3x3 OH
1.1:25.84
2.1:40.38
3.1:15.56
4.1:15.41
5.DNF
Average of 5=1:27.26

2x2x2
1.23.52
2.17.95
3.22.12
4.27.10
5.29.39
Average of 5=24.25


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 24, 2010)

2x2: 3.59, 2.36, 3.45, 3.92, 2.50=3.18
2x2 bld: dnf, dnf, dnf=dnf


----------



## Mats Valk (Jan 24, 2010)

*3x3:* (9.09), (10.88), 10.41, 9.09, 10.34 = *9.95*
*2x2:* 3.78, 3.19, (4.18), (3.10), 3.71 = *3.56*
*4x4:* 49.61, (49.84), 41.90, (38.33), 48.05 = *46.52*
*5x5:* (1:29.33), 1:28.30, (1:26.21), 1:28.13, 1:28.16 = *1:28.30*
*6x6:* 2:49.90, (2:32.65), (4:38.52), 2:45.65, 2:58.00 = *2:51.18*
*7x7:* (5:01.55), 5:00.34, 4:53.23, 5:00.19, (4:46.88) = *4:57.92*
*2x2BLD:* DNF, 20.11, 12.46+ = *12.46*
*3x3BLD:* DNF, 2:50.69, DNF = *2:50.69*
*3x3OH:* 23.53, (20.55), (25.50), 23.03, 22.81 = *23.12*
*3x3MTS:* 45.92, 54.56, 49.26, (DNF), (44.07+), = *49.91*
*FM: 36*
2x2x2 : U' F' R' (Z'X') R' u' R2 u (7)
triple x-cross: (x') U F' U' R U F2(6)
last pair + ELL: U F2 U F' U L2 B L B' L2 (9)
CLL/ZBLL: (Y) L F' L' B' L2 B2 L' F L B2 L2 U (12)
undo premove: F U (2) = 36
*2-4: 1:03.44*
*2-5: 1:30.04*
*Magic:* (1.34), 1.20, 1.12, 1.15, (DNF) = *1.16*
*M Magic:* (5.01), (4.55), 4.89, 5.00, 4.67 = *4.85*
*clock:* (13.94), (15.88), 14.38, 14.83, 14.68 = *14.63*
*megaminx:*1:52.97, 1:50.13, (1:57.13), (1:48.94), 1:49.02 = *1:50.71*
*pyraminx:* 6.88, 8.09, (5.45), 7.66, (4.66) = *7.54*
*sq1:* 18.90, 19.81, (27.38), (16.61), 16.88 =*18.53*


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 24, 2010)

2x2
Average of 5: *2.84*
1. 2.67 2. 2.93 3. (3.52) 4. 2.93 5. (2.62) 

good.

3x3 OH
Average of 5: *29.33*
1. 30.96 2. (35.41) 3. (24.77) 4. 28.48 5. 28.54

3x3
Average of 5: *12.25*
1. (14.34) 2. 12.39 3. 11.63 4. (11.47) 5. 12.74 
i fail...


----------



## jave (Jan 24, 2010)

*2x2x2: 11.60*
13.31
(18.52)
10.52
(7.84)
10.96

*3x3x3: 27.16*
27.83
29.57
24.08
(21.74)
(36.43) -- pop
Comments: Hmm, somehow my 3x3x3 is gradually improving even though I play it only one a week when I join the forum competitions. And I matched my PB exactly - 21.74. LOL.

*4x4x4: 2:00.06*
2:01.18 [DP]
2:09.40 [OP]
(1:44.97) [DP]
(2:21.52) [OP]
1:49.60 [PP]
Comments: Argh, almost sub-2mins. I wasn't in a really good mood when I was solving.  I was really having fun with 3x3x3 though...

*3x3x3 OH: 1:10.94*
1:24.45
(1:23.36+)
1:04.66
1:06.80
(1:03.02)
Comments: Argh, I left my OH cube at home. (I'm in my university now.) So I was using my 3x3x3 cube, which is too loose for my OH.  And I applied wrong PLL in the first solve.

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:46.67*
Comments: Wow, a lot better than I expected. I felt that I totally screwed my 4x4x4.

And I also left my pyraminx at home, so I can't join that event anymore. Sigh.


----------



## Jin (Jan 24, 2010)

3x3: 17.43, 18.22, 14.62, 17.95, 18.07=17.82
3x3 OH: 46.06, 39.05, 30.61, 40.13, 31.69=36.96
Pyraminx : 7.36, 9.16, 8.96, 10.59, 9.14= 9.09


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 24, 2010)

ianini said:


> 2x2: *2.77*, 4.80, 5.50, 5.28, 5.61 = 5.19
> 3x3: *17.25*, 19.97, 19.31, 25.63, 18.26 = 19.15 (crap)
> Magic: 1.00, 1.00, 1.02, *.98*, 1.00 = 1.00



Which timer (software/hardware) are you using for your magic solves?
Also: the program doesn't count ".98", only "0.98", I think.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: DNF 1:21.62 DNF


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2010)

2x2: 2.92, 2.61, 2.90, 4.23, 2.93 = 2.92
Epic fail considering how easy the scrambles were. Number 2, 3, and 5 definitely should have been faster.
3x3: 10.02, 11.34, 10.59, 9.22, 9.36 = 9.99
lolsub10. 11.34 was messed up cross therefore H perm on bottom at the end.
Pyraminx: 6.39, 6.75, 6.73, 7.46, 7.64 = 6.98
I don't care about pyraminx 
Sq-1: 28.63, 33.93, 18.28, 37.43, 57.06 = 33.33
lol 38 second cubeshape on the last one. Parity on all except the 18.
OH: 21.53, 20.76, 22.08, 18.53, 15.75 = 20.27
Meh.
4x4: 37.65, 38.93, 45.80, 44.98, 42.01 = 41.97
Yay!
Magic: 1.78, 1.44, 1.28, 1.69, 1.55 = 1.56
Meh.
5x5: 1:29.41, 1:38.75, 1:26.96, 1:12.49, 1:26.66 = 1:27.68
Lol fail. The first 2 had like 2 pops each. Only good thing was the 1:12.
2x2 BLD: DNF(17.37), 14.00+, 18.94+ = 14.00


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 25, 2010)

4x4: 1:19. 1:10. 1:25. 1:17. 1:06! Bugger parity  1:15 Average


----------



## Flicky (Jan 25, 2010)

*3x3:* 30.61, (22.93), 27.30, (31.70), 30.08* Avg => 29.33* 
sub 30 at least. No real complaints but can do better. 22.93 was non-lucky.

*4x4:* 2:09.30, (1:40.75), 1:45.22, 2:11.36, (2:22.22) *Avg => 2:01.96*
I think these are the loveliest set of scrambles I've ever seen. Before this my PB single was 1:53 and my avg was 2:10. I've been doing only 4x4 the last few days and nice to see it pay off!

*5x5:* (3:21.23), 3:26.94, 3:27.96, 3:37.08, (3:38.24) *Avg => 3:30.66*
Apparantly this is a Personal best average. I feel like I've done it faster but oh well. yay for new PB I suppose.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 25, 2010)

*Multi BLD:* 12/15 in 57:45 (36:03)
Oh well.


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 25, 2010)

3x3: 13.68, 12.10, 14.95, 12.27, 13.77 = 13.24
Excellent. No skips but there were a few easy cases. 

3x3 OH: 20.69, 22.14, 24.60, 28.28, 24.74
wow very fast. disappointed with the first one as I had a fumble and could have had my first sub 20..... hmmm and I just realised I need to learn OH OLLs! 2nd was a PLL skip


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 25, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> *2x2*: *8.76*
> *3x3*: *23.37*
> *4x4*: *1.24.00*
> *5x5*: *2.33.98*
> ...





Edam said:


> *2x2* - *9.64*
> *3x3* - *17.57*
> *4x4* - *1:21.44*
> *5x5* - *2:32.26*
> ...


3-3 Young Adam.
Shall we carry on?


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 25, 2010)

2x2: 17.71, 14.11, 20.31, 12.83, 11.53 = 14.88 
3x3: 27.78, 27.05, 29.11, 27.63, 31.03 = 28.17
4x4: 1:48.44, 2:26.58, 2:16.59, 2:21.40, 2:09.56 = 2:15.85 (very bad for me  )
5x5: 4:20.43, 3:24.91, 3:55.97,4:09.71, 3:48.75 = 3:58.14 (yeah sub 4..)
2-4: 3:39.59 :fp
2-5: 7:30.40 :fp
OH: 1:18.53, 1:28.53, 1:19.28, 1:05.96, 1:21.56 = 1:19.79 :fp :fp 
Clock:
Square1:


----------



## Micael (Jan 25, 2010)

Chuck said:


> *Multi BLD:* 12/15 in 57:45 (36:03)
> Oh well.



still 9 points


----------



## Edmund (Jan 25, 2010)

3x3
14.66
17.30, (11.57), (17.65), 12.84, 13.83
Comment: 11 and 12 were nice! all solves nl.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*2x2* - 2.98, 3.28, (4.18), 2.37, (1.92) = 2.88
_Comment - WTF!?!??!!_

*3x3* - 18.88, (14.88), 17.60, (21.06), 14.92 = 17.13
_Comment - Yay 2 sub 15's _

*4x4* - (1:34.79) (OP), 1:38.58 (DP), 1:37.83 (PP), (1:47.55), 1:44.53 (PP) = 1:40.31
_Comment - Lol, slowest solve was the only one with no parity. I dont practise, so this is pretty slow for me._

*5x5* - 2:39.86, (2:42.55), (2:11.10), 2:32.65, 2:29.85 = 2:34.12
_Comment - 2:11.10 was PLL skip_

*2x2 BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
_Comment - Fail_

*3x3 OH* - 39.36, 48.03, (1:34.01), 53.98, (37.61) = 47.12
_Comment - Messed up on N perm on 3rd solve, Sub 40 is awesome for me, last solve was only 0.06 off my PB._

*3x3 Match the scramble* - (3:17.21), 3:25.93, 3:47.08, (5:13.36), 3:55.55 = 3:42.85
_Comment - Lol I fail at this_

*Magic* - (0.94), 0.95, 0.97, 0.99, (1:05.91) = 0.97
_Comment - Lol I practised  Now im sub-1 almost everytime. Lol 1 minute 5 seconds for the last solve, 2 strings came off _

*Clock* - (31.69), 18.43, 19.21, 15.23, (13.75) = 17.62
_Comment - 13 was pretty nice, regular average is about 17 - 18. First solve I finished with 1 clock wrong so I had to correct it._

*2-3-4 relay* - 2x2- 4, 3x3 - 19, 4x4 - 1:18 = 1:41.21
_Comment - 4x4 was forced PLL skip, I did 3R' U' R U L U' R' U instead of 3R U R' U' R' F R F'_

*2-3-4-5 relay* - 2x2 - 4, 3x3 - 16, 4x4 - 1:45, 5x5 - 2:40 = 4:45.53
_Comment - Wow so slow..._
*Can I also point out that in the 2-4 relay, and the 2-5 relay, the 4x4 scrambles are exactly the same.*


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 26, 2010)

3x3 OH: 33.85, 26.23, 27.44, 29.93, 33.06

current avg5: 30.14


----------



## Edam (Jan 26, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2*: *8.76*
> ...



deal, i'll try and catch up with your events tonight.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jan 27, 2010)

3x3-18.93, 23.35, 18.90, 17.42, 17.59=18.47


----------



## aronpm (Jan 27, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 9.52, (10.78), (4.38), 10.09, 7.78 = 9.13
*3x3x3*: (20.19), 22.06, (26.36), 24.96, 22.11 = 23.04
*4x4x4*: 1:57.88, 1:56.19, (2:02.28), (1:47.11), 1:55.81 = 1:56.63
*5x5x5*: 3:36.88, (3:17.68), 3:38.08, 3:29.16, (3:48.75) = 3:34.71
Comment: These could've been much better.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(57.09), DNF(46.09), 56.93 = 56.93
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(2:54.11), 1:53.34, DNS = 1:53.34
Comment: Wow, the second solve was incredibly easy. That's my first sub-2. I didn't even bother with the third solve after that!
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/4 = 0 in 26:37.07
Comment: I mismemorized some corners but I worked out what they were supposed to be. 15 minutes for memo.

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 1:01.02, (1:11.78), 1:11.58, 1:00.06, (56.71) = 1:04.42
Comment: I need to practice more!

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:41.44
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 5:37.80
Comment: Not too bad, I guess.

*Magic*: (1.65), (1.55), 1.58, 1.59, 1.59 = 1.59
*Pyraminx*: 20.03, 19.34, (16.61), 24.31, (36.71) = 21.23
*Square-1*: 1:56.81, (2:55.77), (1:34.40), 2:34.90, 2:15.91 = 2:15.87


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.88 4.83 (7.71) 5.97 (3.53) = *5.56*
_Wtf? Where did this come from. Huge pb. But I guees the scrambles were good._
*3x3:* 22.06 (15.90) 20.40 (26.31) 20.72 = *21.06*
_I wish I'd been filming  Great average. And non-rolling? THis might be a non-rolling pb._
*5x5:* 4:30.30 DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*
_I thought the weekly comp finished tomorrow night. Wish we didn't stay in Canberra so long._


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

*2x2x2: avg = 13.257*
(19.685), (10.924), 10.989, 15.389, 13.394

_Comments: Crap, on the first solve I stuffed up the PBL and on the 4th I had a bad lock. The rest were just plain crap. _

*3x3x3: avg = 22.192*
(27.573), 23.176, 20.387, (19.673), 23.012

_Comments: On the first solve I had a bad F2L. Overall it's pretty good._

*3x3x3 BLD: avg = DNF*
DNF (6:17.698) not sure what went wrong.
DNF (7:01.217) bad memo. Again, I'm not sure what went wrong.
DNF (That has got to be the worst scrambled cube I've ever got in BLD, I switched the corners so much, that the corner targets were pretty much equal with the edges, my memo screwed up real bad and my cube bumped the space bar 3 minutes into the memorising)

_Comments: F**K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I AM SO ANGRY WITH THIS PATHETIC ATTEMPT, MY LAST BLD AVG WAS DNF ASWELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

*3x3x3 OH: avg = 53.696*
49.971, 55.908, 55.208, (1:04.831), (47.455)

_Comments: Good._

*FMC: 57* _[The Z-perm didn't help]_


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.82, (4.19), 5.39, (6.56), 5.05 = 5.09
Love my LanLan
3x3x3: (19.32), 14.83, 14.02, 16.97, (12.67) = 15.27
Nice single
4x4x4: 1:11.87, (1:17.18), 1:13.10, (1:10.61), 1:11.01 = 1:11.99
Pretty consistent
5x5x5: (2:24.82), (2:19.59), 2:24.07, 2:22.24, 2:20.13 = 2:22.15
Even more consistent
6x6x6: (4:32.42), 5:01.36, 5:16.05, 5:18.05, (5:20.27) = 5:11.82
7x7x7: (8:48.33), 9:08.81, 9:05.44, (9:20.94), 8:57.87 = 9:04.04
2x2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, 50.10 = 50.10
3x3x3BLD: 2:32.50, DNS, DNS = 2:32.50
4x4x4BLD: 10:45.14 [4:29.10], 11:01.48 [4:17.60], DNS = 10:45.14
Yay, 2 successes out of 2!
5x5x5BLD: 30:51.49 [13:13.86], DNS, DNS = 30:51.49
1 out of 1!
MultiBLD: 2/2 8:42.02
Feeling lazy at the moment (probably because I haven't slept for 40 hours)
OH: 37.50, (29.41), 32.48, 36.69, (39.94) = 35.56
Feet: (1:32.86), (1:48.63), 1:36.62, 1:42.30, 1:40.00 = 1:39.64
Improvement happens pretty quickly with this!
MTS: 59.14+, (51.90+), 59.85+, 1:02.01, (1:06.86) = 1:00.33
First 3 solves were +2s...hmmm
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:48.05
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:21.44
Megaminx: (3:06.53), 3:00.27, (2:42.55), 2:55.07, 2:58.65 = 2:58.00
Pyraminx: (7.11), 8.96, (9.64), 7.36, 9.42 = 8.58
FMC: 47 moves.


Spoiler



2x2x2 Block: x2 y' D U' B' L' U' D' R2 F'
2x2x3 Block: U2 L2 B2
Last 2 pairs: y' U' L F' L2 U L R U R' U L' U' L
OLL+PLL: y R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F D' L U' L U L' D F2 R U' R' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 27, 2010)

No hurry to enter posts here. This competition (# 4) will not close until Saturday as it did not open until Saturday last.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome, then I can take it slow on the 4x4 BLD


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.52 , 5.97 , (10.65) , 8.84 , (3.34) =7.44
3x3x3: 19.21 , (15.31) , 19.30 , 19.33 , (20.36) = 19.28
4x4x4: 1:00.88 , 1:10.93 , (1:00.65) , (1:12.43) , 1:05.43 = 1:05.78
5x5x5: 2:29.18 , (2:34.33) , 2:25.58 , (2:41.81) , 2:28.61 = 2:27.79
7x7x7: 9:10.02 , 8:58.52 , (8:20.21) , 10:14.34 , (DNS) = 9:27.63
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF , 2:51.00 , 4:40.59 = 2:51.00
3x3x3 One Handed: 59.08 , (1:47.81) , (40.36) , 53.06 , 43.94 = 52.03
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:34.27
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:25.15
Magic: (1.66) , 2.33 , (3.61) , 2.46 , 1.68 = 2.16
PyraMinx: 16.34 , (26.03) , 13.50 , 20.18 , (6.86) = 16.67


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 27, 2010)

I just had to try 3x3FMC BLD.

Solution:


Spoiler



M2 B L B' M2 B L' B' U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M2 B' R B M2 B' R' B L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' U' L U M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L U R B' R' B M2 B' R B Rw' U2 M U' R U' M2 U R' U' M2 F R U R' E R U' R' E' F' L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L2 U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 D' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' R2 D F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' R2 D F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' D2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' D2 F' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' D' R' D2 R F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' R' D2 R U2



Result: 214 moves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*5x5x5:* 2:41.15, 2:41.61, 2:59.81, 2:28.33, 2:36.69 = *2:39.82*
Comment: Wow, I need to practice this more. Rather disappointing.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 31.15, 31.27, 34.38 = *31.15*
Comment: At least it was consistent. Pity that doesn’t mean anything on a best of x event.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:31.05, 1:43.90, DNF [1:59.86] = *1:43.90*
Comment: The second scramble was really super easy, but I was slow that night for some reason. It really should have been 1:15 or so. 
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:06.71 [4:16], 8:47.21 [4:32], DNF [8:23.90, 4:34] = *8:47.21*
Comment: The first one was particularly easy, but I did these and the 3x3x3’s that same night; I was still slow. Very disappointing. On the third solve, off by just 2 corners – I mismemorized them.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [19:01.87, 10:48], 16:36.17 [8:54], 16:59.12 [8:51] = *16:36.17*
Comment: I missed the first one by 3 wings because I thought I could do an optimization for r2, but I actually solved the wrong piece when I did it. All three of these had good reorients; the second one in particular went from something like 4 centers to 15 – a very nice one!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 16:43.87* [9:43]
Comment: So sad - once again a failure. I just always seem to mess something up. This time, on the fourth cube, I did a commutator incorrectly - for some reason I just turned it around in my head and got it completely wrong. Very disappointing.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* 32:38.27 [15:46], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Nice number of centers solved! A pretty easy scramble. Unfortunately, I took too long to memorize it.
*7x7x7:* DNF [47:17.33, 23:42], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 9 inner wings and 3 centrals. For the inner wings, I realized while I was solving that I had memorized one of the cycles twice, and was missing a whole other cycle. So I knew it was hopeless to solve it – very disappointing. For the central edges, I accidentally memorized the wrong letter for one piece. It had a good reorient – 23 to 34 pieces – and I had very secure memory. I was so disappointed when I hit the bad wing memorization – up until that point, I was thinking it might have had a chance at beating Ville’s time.
*Magic:* 2.08, 1.81, 3.55, 2.25, 2.25 = *2.19*
*Master Magic:* 4.27, 11.78, 5.33, 4.55, 6.27 = *5.38*
*Pyraminx:* 1:22.78, DNF [2:04.06], 1:39.21, 1:58.81, 2:10.33 = *1:56.12*
Comment: DNF had one center rotated – I memorized it going the wrong direction. These were done a couple of days ago, before I had learned full BH edges for pyraminx. Now I’m averaging well under 1:30 (my best time is around 45 seconds), so I’m looking forward to doing better next week. But I’m very happy I got a full average – it will be a challenge to do this every week.

And nice job on the FMC BLD, Maarten!


----------



## guusrs (Jan 27, 2010)

3x3x3: (19:94) (15:53) 18:27 17:52 17:09 ==> 17:63

Why so few FMC solutions this week? com'on folks!

My solution:
fmc: B2 U' F2 R U' B' U' F2 D2 F' D' F' D' F D2 L2 D2 L F L F L' F U2 B' R B U2 F (*29*)

explanation: 
2x2x3 + pairs: B2 U' F2 R U' B' U' F2 D2 F' (10)
F2L: D' F' D' F D2 L2 D2 L (18)
LL: F L F L' F U2 B' R B U2 F (29)

Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2010)

Okay, Maarten, since you tried it too, I figured I had to give it a go, and guess what, I got it right too! So that means the whole world is currently 3/3 successful on FMC BLD? Pretty cool!

Here's mine.

Mike Hughey:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *118 moves*


Spoiler



corners:
R' D' R D R' D' R D U' D' R' D R D' R' D R U
L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2
U R2 U' L U R2 U' L'
D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2
U' z2 y' U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 y z2 U
edges:
M2 B L B' M2 B L' B'
B R' B' M B R B' M'
S' U' F2 U S U' F2 U
U' L U M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L U
B M' U2 M U2 B'
M D R' D' M' D R D'



Comment:
The hardest part seemed to be dealing with writing on paper BLD in such a fashion as to guarantee I wouldn't overwrite my previous stuff. And I wrote one move on the table, off the paper, but fortunately I realized it and moved.  The most frustrating part was that I would start into the next pieces, realize I had a cancellation, and then realize I couldn't fix the cancellation since I couldn't see what to cross out.  It took me 19 minutes to memorize, total time was 27:41.47 when it was all written down.

I thought it was surprisingly fun!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 27, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I just had to try 3x3FMC BLD.
> Result: 214 moves.





Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, Maarten, since you tried it too, I figured I had to give it a go, and guess what, I got it right too! So that means the whole world is currently 3/3 successful on FMC BLD? Pretty cool!
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> ...



Yay...nice job guys! I guess Mike has taken the UWR from me then . Not sure whether you guys know but the program that detects results doesn't like anything over 100, so you'll have to make sure Mats knows to input it manually.



Mike Hughey said:


> The hardest part seemed to be dealing with writing on paper BLD in such a fashion as to guarantee I wouldn't overwrite my previous stuff. And I wrote one move on the table, off the paper, but fortunately I realized it and moved.  The most frustrating part was that I would start into the next pieces, realize I had a cancellation, and then realize I couldn't fix the cancellation since I couldn't see what to cross out.



I thought about these problems beforehand, so what I did was that every time I wanted to put my pen down I left the nib right next to the last letter I wrote so that I knew where to keep going from. I also wrote on a pad so that I would notice when I got near the edge. Making sure that I knew where my nib was let me do cancellations as well


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I just had to try 3x3FMC BLD.
> ...



That makes sense, but I don't feel like I know my writing style well enough that I would trust myself to scratch through something for a cancellation - I'm afraid I might scratch through 2 moves by accident or something.

Thanks for the inspiration to try this - you were the first!

Eventually I want to try this as a speedBLD (which I still have never done yet). It would basically be just like normal speedBLD except that you would not be able to look at the scramble - you'd have to start from the beginning of the scramble every time instead of just from the scrambled cube. (And of course, you'd write down the moves instead of just performing them.) So it would be a bit slower, but it should still work, and you'd wind up with far fewer moves. It might be the excuse I need to finally learn to speedBLD.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 28, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Why so few FMC solutions this week? com'on folks!



You asked for it.

Skeleton: L'B2UL'BD2BLBF'L2DL'DLD2L'DL2
19 moves leaving 3 corners.
I'll edit in the insertion later. Expect a solution around 25 moves.

I was about to submit a 37 move solution that I've found after 10 minutes, then I decided to try harder. This is one of the best skeletons I've ever made. The F2L was just over 10 moves!


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 28, 2010)

*2x2x2: 8.47*
8.30, (9.31), 8.95, 8.16, (7.08)

*3x3x3: 23.14*
(24.86), (21.01), 23.04, 24.16, 22.21

*2x2x2 BLD: 3:20.01*
3:20.01 [1:42.16 + 1:37.85], 5:28.78 [3:38.11 + 1:50.67], 3:46.33 [1:47.55 + 1:58.78]
Comment: New PB, yay! Gonna try for sub-3 next time 

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble: 5:58.28*
(5:02.11), (9:20.40), 6:00.94, 6:35.64, 5:18.25
Comment: First time in this event, harder than I thought!

*3x3x3 FMC: 36 moves*
U2 F R U' L F' L' B2 L' U' F U' R U2 R U F2 L2 D' L' D2 L D2 L d L2' D L2 U' L' D' L F2' L' D L
Solution:
2x 1x2x2s: U2 F R U' L F' L' B2 (8/8)
F2L minus slot: L' U' F U' R U2 R U F2 L (10/18)
Orient corners last slot: L D' L' D2 L D2 L' (7/25)
Y-Perm: L2 d L2' D L2 U' L' D' L F2' L' D L (13/38)
minus 2 cancellations
Comment: Really nice block building start, but couldn't find a good finish and had to settle for a Y-perm.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 28, 2010)

I knew I shouldn't have used M2. I was too lazy to find commutators. I'll freestyle this next week.  I expect I should be able to get sub-100 then. I'll take your UWR, Mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I knew I shouldn't have used M2. I was too lazy to find commutators. I'll freestyle this next week.  I expect I should be able to get sub-100 then. I'll take your UWR, Mike!



Yeah, once you do that, I'll probably only beat you by doing speedBLD. But I might try that next week, and maybe I'll have a chance. Or I could do BH edges (which I can figure out on the fly if I'm not trying to go too fast), and I'd probably be able to more or less keep up.


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 28, 2010)

Victor Larsen
*2x2:*
12.00, 14.54, (7.64), (14.65), 14.62 = *13.72*

*3x3:*
(32.59), 36.45, (37.43), 33.31, 35.20 = *34.98*

*4x4:*
2:11.14, (2:36.78), (2:05.12), 2:25.36, 2:12.96 = *2:16.48*
Weird, only 1/10 possible parities. Still, wasn't able to get a good average out of it.

Arg, I never have enough time these days to get to more events.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 28, 2010)

2x2: 3.93, 3.90, 4.00, (4.24), (3.26) = 3.95
LanLans are absolutely incredible.

3x3: (13.04), 12.56, 11.93, (11.54), 12.48 = 12.32
FIIs aren't as good as people say. Either that, or mine needs breaking in still.

Sq-1: (16.32), 15.27, 11.92, (11.67), 16.17 = 14.45


----------



## Hays (Jan 29, 2010)

2x2: 3.42 3.89 (5.11) 3.12 (2.77) = 3.48
3x3: 12.89 12.84 (13.16) 11.62 (11.47) = 12.45
4x4: 50.56 (46.89) 53.43 55.76 (58.93) = 53.25
5x5: 1:36.34 (1:37.53) 1:38.75 (1:24.97) 1:33.97 = 1:33.02
6x6: 2:35.43 2:38.98 2:50.00 (2:54.32) (2:35.05) = 3:41.47
7x7: 5:40.8 5:26.00 (5:50.65) 5:19.98 (5:18.50) = 5:38.92
2x2BLD: 1:02.05 DNF 1:37.94 = 1:02.05
3x3BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3OH: (51.44) 36.67 (34.84) 47.41 36.16 = 40.08
3x3MTS: 1:17.25 (1:09.34) (1:30.64) 1:17.54 1:19.98 = 1:18.26
2x2-4x4 relay: 1:15.67
2x2-5x5 relay: 2:45.80
Magic: .94 .99 (.93) (DNF) 1.00 = 0.98
Master Magic: 3.30 (3.15) 4.65 (6.76) 4.56 = 4.17
Megaminx: (2:09.46) 1:35.76 1:45.63 (1:35.53) 1:45.98 = 1:42.47
Pyraminx: 10.34 (19.39) (7.23) 14.83 16.7 = 13.96


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 29, 2010)

Hays said:


> 2x2: 2.42 2.89 (5.11) 3.12 (2.77) = 3.48



ERROR: DOES NOT COMPUTE


----------



## Hays (Jan 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 2.42 2.89 (5.11) 3.12 (2.77) = 3.48
> ...



Woops, put in the 2 3's at the beginning as 2's. Fixed


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mats B*

Slowsolving
*2x2:* 18.45 16.23 12.11 16.36 16.04 = *16.21* ok
*3x3:* 46.06 52.33 45.74 48.74 37.85 = *46.85* ok
*4x4:* 3:56.98 3:05.66 3:43.58 3:47.84 3:25.38 = *3:38.93*
*5x5:* 7:36.72 7:17.89 8:15.83 6:43.97 7:56.60 = *7:37.07* ok
*2-4Rel:	= 3:58.15* This is actually a PB, first sub-4! 

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* 40.82 33.92 51.01 = *33.92*
*3x3BLD:	* 2:04.75 *1:28.56* dnf = *1:28.56* 
Wow!! Memo I guess 30 or even faster, I did not look. But I knew beforehand that it was easy. PB with exactly 3 seconds.
The first was a little slow and the third was very bad, almost 3 minutes and a 3-cycle corners off.
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf 10:11 = *10:11* ok. 
The first was bad, the second I was totally unconcentrated.
*5x5BLD:* 23:54 dnf dnf = *23:54* good!
The second was funny: I decided to reorient, as I gained some 10 centres, but had to spend some time to "relearn" how to do the orientation. As reorientation is what I start with, I was too focused on that. So after this mental walk-through of the orientation I started with it. Then later when I in the end of the solve came to parity I suddenly knew that I had not done the corners, neither had I memoed them!! But when I memoed central edges and got an even number the corner check I do did not just check, so I checked the corners a second time (they said parity), I went through the central edges again and found the missing one. From that corner check I managed to recall the corner solving cycle, I was not totally sure of what direction the twisted corner should go. Still I did what I thought it should be and lo and behold, it was correct, all corners and all reorientation. But the last edge three-cycle I swapped the solving order, so I ended up with 3 edges faulty anyway. 

*Multi:	3/4 = 2 * in 24:02. 
A little confusing, as I had to retract and redo two cubes (one because of faulty commutator, one because of bad memo)
and they ended up correct. But the first I solved was some 7-8 pieces off. No comprendo


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Comment:
> The hardest part seemed to be dealing with writing on paper BLD in such a fashion as to guarantee I wouldn't overwrite my previous stuff. And I wrote one move on the table, off the paper, but fortunately I realized it and moved.  The most frustrating part was that I would start into the next pieces, realize I had a cancellation, and then realize I couldn't fix the cancellation since I couldn't see what to cross out.  It took me 19 minutes to memorize, total time was 27:41.47 when it was all written down.
> 
> I thought it was surprisingly fun!



Now that all three of you have done this I get a little tempted too 
But I must check: You are *not* allowed too scramble the cube (while looking)? But if not, how can you make a solving cycle at all? By just looking at the text of the scramble????


----------



## Fox (Jan 29, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
32.38 - (31.96) - 33.51 - 38.38 - (41.56) = *34.76*
Very good

*3x3x3 OH:*
1:55.16 - 2:01.07 - 1:53.99 - 1:52.30 - 1:40.19 = *1:53.82*
Nice...

I have to practise more.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 29, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Comment:
> ...


You can only look at the scramble. You have to trace the pieces through the scramble to see where they end up. Tip:


Spoiler



Instead of looking at a piece and looking where it ends up, it's better to look at a piece and look what piece will end up there. 


Spoiler



This can be done by tracking the pieces through the inverse scramble.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> You can only look at the scramble. You have to trace the pieces through the scramble to see where they end up. Tip:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


My comment about the spoiler:


Spoiler



I didn't even think of that! I just memorized the pieces normally, and then inverted the memorization after I figured it all out. But tracking through the inverse scramble is the easy way! Embarrassing that I didn't see that. Nice idea Maarten.



And Mats - congratulations - you beat me on 3x3x3 BLD!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > You can only look at the scramble. You have to trace the pieces through the scramble to see where they end up. Tip:
> ...



Thanks, it was a nice solve. I wasn't even very far behind Chris & Maarten 

And Mike, seeing this hint of Maartens, how come you don't do Match the Scramble blindfolded. That is a nice event to do blind, as you know I have done it lots of times (with mediocre results, ok)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> And Mike, seeing this hint of Maartens, how come you don't do Match the Scramble blindfolded. That is a nice event to do blind, as you know I have done it lots of times (with mediocre results, ok)



I did it a few times a couple of years ago, but I got kind of bored with it. And I was pretty good at doing it sighted (often only Arnaud would beat me), so I hated to give up the points.

I might consider doing it again periodically now that I'm not doing things non-BLD, but I really did want to have a little more time this year for other things, so I probably won't make it a regular thing. Match the scramble is so time-consuming, what with having to unscramble both cubes at the end and all. (I do always apply the reverse scramble to unscramble them, which makes it faster, but it still takes a while.)


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 29, 2010)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 41 moves*


Spoiler



Solution: B2 U' F2 R' D B U2 D2 L F2 L' F2 L F' D F D' F' D' L' F L F' R' B2 L B L' B R F2 R' D' R F2 L' U L' U' L2 D2

Explanation:
2x2x2: B2 U' F2 R' D B U2
2x2x3: D2 L
F2L minus 1 slot: F2 L' F2 L F' D F D' F'
F2L: D' L' F L F'
OLL: R' B2 L B L' B R
PLL: F2 R' D' R F2 L' U L' U' L2 D2


----------



## Lumej (Jan 29, 2010)

Lumej

*2x2:* 11.33, 16.66, 12.61, (16.71), (8.75) = 13.53
*3x3:* (21.90), (29.55), 26.50, 25.90, 22.96 = 25.12
*4x4:* (2:08.48), (1:35.56), 2:05.66, 1:57.28, 1:39.74 = 1:54.23
*5x5:* (5:10.00), 4:39.42, 4:28.57, 4:20.52, (4:01.65) = 4:29.50
*7x7:* 12:42.73, 14:11.36, (16:23.40), 12:45.59, (12:35.72) = 13:13.23
*2x2bld:* DNF, 2:12.61, 3:04.19 = 2:12.61
*3x3bld:* 10:47.14, 7:51.20, 6:20.76 = 6:20.76
_wow _
*3x3oh:* 1:08.16, 1:25.10, 57.91, (DNF), (52.91) = 1:10.39
_The DNF actually wasn't a DNF… I just forgot I had to do OH and did it two-handed …_
*3x3wf:* 7:00.03, (DNF), 12:32.48, 7:15.20, (6:56.24) = 8:55.90
_I screwed up several times…._
*234:* 3:23.16
*2345:* 6:03.40
*Megaminx:* (DNF), 6:28.00, (4:12.51), 5:18.33, 4:37.02 = 5:27.78
_The DNF actually wasn't a DNF, I just accidentally deleted the time_
*Sq-1:* (2:01.84), (3:11.92), 2:08.84, 2:22.66, 2:12.60 = 2:14.70
_The first three had Parity…_
*Magic:* 2.15, (2.40), 2.11, 2.28, (2.08) = 2.18
*Clock:* DNF, 37.69, 42.10, (DNF), (33.45) = DNF
*MTS:* (2:16.72), 1:59.91, (1:36.71), 2:16.46, 1:55.13 = 2:03.83
*FMC:* 63
y2 x' F U' F' R' U' R' F2 R x' y R' U2 R U y' R U R2 F2 R U' L U' B' U' B U2 F U F' U2 L' U L y F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' U F R R' U' R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R F' U

So. That's a PB of most-events-in-WFC with 17 events. 
I calculated the solving time of everything, minus the DNFs and FMC, it says 3:43:54.13... =)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2010)

Mats Valk said:


> *2-4: 1:03.44*
> *2-5: 1:30.04*



Please tell me this should be 2:30.04 for the long relay 
I know you are fast, but...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2010)

*Results week 4*

So Simon won again. Congratulations!!
But both Mats V and Maarten are closing the gap.
An exiting continuation next week 

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.84 onionhoney
 2.88 ben1996123
 2.92 fazrulz
 3.11 SimonWestlund
 3.18 Edward_Lin
 3.48 Hays
 3.56 Mats Valk
 3.94 MTGjumper
 3.95 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.92 Kian
 5.09 kinch2002
 5.19 ianini
 5.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.46 Yes, We Can!
 5.51 Musli4brekkies
 5.56 ZB_FTW!!!
 5.61 flee135
 6.18 randomtoad
 6.85 Edward
 7.43 mande
 7.44 pierrotlenageur
 8.03 Evan Liu
 8.47 Cride5
 8.76 PeterV
 8.76 jamesdeanludlow
 9.13 aronpm
 9.43 iSpinz
 9.64 Edam
 11.81 jave
 12.79 MichaelErskine
 13.25 Zane_C
 13.53 Lumej
 13.72 vlarsen
 14.88 Kidstardust
 16.21 MatsBergsten
 24.25 SebCube
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.95 Mats Valk
 9.99 fazrulz
 11.76 SimonWestlund
 12.25 onionhoney
 12.32 MTGjumper
 12.45 Hays
 12.47 Yes, We Can!
 12.66 Gunnar
 13.24 ManasijV
 14.66 Edmund
 15.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.27 kinch2002
 15.27 Hyprul 9-ty2
 15.73 flee135
 16.96 Edward
 17.13 ben1996123
 17.44 Kian
 17.57 Edam
 17.63 guusrs
 17.82 Jin
 18.32 TEGTaylor
 18.54 mande
 19.18 ianini
 19.28 pierrotlenageur
 19.41 Cyrus C.
 20.78 randomtoad
 21.06 ZB_FTW!!!
 21.89 Musli4brekkies
 21.97 Evan Liu
 22.19 Zane_C
 23.04 aronpm
 23.14 Cride5
 23.37 jamesdeanludlow
 25.12 Lumej
 26.36 jave
 28.17 Kidstardust
 29.33 Flicky
 30.01 PeterV
 30.22 iSpinz
 33.71 SebCube
 34.76 Fox
 34.99 vlarsen
 38.37 larf
 44.51 MichaelErskine
 46.85 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(25)

 41.97 fazrulz
 46.52 Mats Valk
 50.36 SimonWestlund
 53.25 Hays
 55.69 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:05.75 pierrotlenageur
 1:08.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:11.99 kinch2002
 1:14.81 flee135
 1:15.03 Kian
 1:15.33 Tomarse
 1:21.44 Edam
 1:24.72 Evan Liu
 1:26.73 jamesdeanludlow
 1:40.31 ben1996123
 1:54.23 Lumej
 1:56.63 aronpm
 2:01.96 Flicky
 2:03.55 jave
 2:15.85 Kidstardust
 2:16.49 vlarsen
 2:29.90 iSpinz
 2:50.78 MichaelErskine
 3:05.60 larf
 3:38.93 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:27.68 fazrulz
 1:28.20 Mats Valk
 1:35.95 Hays
 1:42.19 SimonWestlund
 1:58.90 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:02.64 flee135
 2:16.19 Yes, We Can!
 2:21.76 Kian
 2:22.15 kinch2002
 2:30.71 pierrotlenageur
 2:32.26 Edam
 2:33.98 jamesdeanludlow
 2:34.12 ben1996123
 2:39.82 Mike Hughey
 3:28.19 Evan Liu
 3:30.66 Flicky
 3:34.71 aronpm
 3:54.29 Kidstardust
 4:22.40 MichaelErskine
 4:29.50 Lumej
 7:37.07 MatsBergsten
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:41.47 Hays
 2:51.18 Mats Valk
 3:21.07 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:23.21 SimonWestlund
 5:02.73 jamesdeanludlow
 5:11.82 kinch2002
 5:54.00 Edam
 7:52.35 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(12)

 4:56.25 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:57.92 Mats Valk
 5:22.74 SimonWestlund
 5:28.69 Hays
 7:42.92 Kian
 7:46.35 jamesdeanludlow
 9:04.04 kinch2002
 9:20.50 Edam
 9:27.63 pierrotlenageur
11:13.82 MichaelErskine
13:13.23 Lumej
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(32)

 20.27 fazrulz
 22.46 EmersonHerrmann
 23.12 Mats Valk
 23.13 SimonWestlund
 23.83 ManasijV
 25.24 trying-to-speedcube...
 29.33 onionhoney
 30.14 fanwuq
 32.24 flee135
 32.34 Hyprul 9-ty2
 32.60 Yes, We Can!
 33.64 Kian
 35.56 kinch2002
 36.96 Jin
 37.59 Edward
 38.24 mande
 40.08 Hays
 43.27 randomtoad
 44.73 Evan Liu
 47.12 ben1996123
 52.03 pierrotlenageur
 53.69 Zane_C
 1:01.47 Edam
 1:04.22 aronpm
 1:10.08 iSpinz
 1:10.39 Lumej
 1:13.70 jave
 1:14.44 jamesdeanludlow
 1:19.79 Kidstardust
 1:22.71 MichaelErskine
 1:27.26 SebCube
 1:53.82 Fox
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:39.64 kinch2002
 2:11.64 SimonWestlund
 3:05.19 Kian
 5:57.28 Edam
 8:55.90 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 12.46 Mats Valk
 14.00 fazrulz
 22.22 trying-to-speedcube...
 25.07 Kian
 26.98 SimonWestlund
 29.08 Hyprul 9-ty2
 31.15 Mike Hughey
 33.92 MatsBergsten
 48.45 mande
 50.10 kinch2002
 56.93 aronpm
 1:01.37 randomtoad
 1:02.05 Hays
 2:12.61 Lumej
 3:20.01 Cride5
 DNF pierrotlenageur
 DNF ben1996123
 DNF Edward_Lin
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 1:21.62 cmhardw
 1:26.66 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:28.56 MatsBergsten
 1:32.69 ManasijV
 1:40.40 SimonWestlund
 1:43.90 Mike Hughey
 1:53.34 aronpm
 1:59.97 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:10.91 Gunnar
 2:32.50 kinch2002
 2:47.71 Yes, We Can!
 2:50.69 Mats Valk
 2:51.00 pierrotlenageur
 2:53.86 Kian
 6:20.76 Lumej
 DNF randomtoad
 DNF Hays
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF mande
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 7:33.93 trying-to-speedcube...
 8:47.21 Mike Hughey
10:11.00 MatsBergsten
10:45.14 kinch2002
17:06.00 SimonWestlund
19:59.17 Hyprul 9-ty2
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

16:36.17 Mike Hughey
23:54.00 MatsBergsten
27:30.00 trying-to-speedcube...
30:51.49 kinch2002
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

12/15 Chuck
4/4 Kian
2/2 kinch2002
2/2 Yes, We Can!
3/4 Mike Hughey
3/4 MatsBergsten
2/3 Hyprul 9-ty2
2/4 trying-to-speedcube...
2/4 aronpm
1/3 SimonWestlund
*3x3 Match the scramble*(12)

 49.91 Mats Valk
 1:00.33 kinch2002
 1:05.28 SimonWestlund
 1:10.88 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:18.26 Hays
 1:48.27 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:48.67 Kian
 2:03.83 Lumej
 2:37.51 jamesdeanludlow
 3:16.07 Edam
 3:42.85 ben1996123
 5:58.28 Cride5
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:03.44 Mats Valk
 1:09.60 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:15.67 Hays
 1:21.76 SimonWestlund
 1:31.94 Kian
 1:34.27 pierrotlenageur
 1:39.96 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:40.36 Edam
 1:41.21 ben1996123
 1:48.05 kinch2002
 1:53.28 Evan Liu
 1:59.52 jamesdeanludlow
 2:41.44 aronpm
 2:46.67 jave
 3:23.16 Lumej
 3:28.77 Musli4brekkies
 3:29.32 MichaelErskine
 3:31.01 iSpinz
 3:39.59 Kidstardust
 3:58.15 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:30.04 Mats Valk
 2:45.80 Hays
 3:08.56 SimonWestlund
 3:20.18 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:03.88 Edam
 4:06.23 Kian
 4:21.44 kinch2002
 4:25.15 pierrotlenageur
 4:45.53 ben1996123
 4:59.54 jamesdeanludlow
 5:27.72 Evan Liu
 5:37.80 aronpm
 6:03.40 Lumej
 7:30.40 Kidstardust
 7:41.95 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(20)

 0.97 ben1996123
 0.98 Hays
 1.00 ianini
 1.08 Edam
 1.22 Yes, We Can!
 1.23 Mats Valk
 1.31 Evan Liu
 1.36 SimonWestlund
 1.42 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.52 manyhobbyfreak
 1.56 fazrulz
 1.59 aronpm
 1.64 PeterV
 1.68 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.70 jamesdeanludlow
 2.16 pierrotlenageur
 2.18 Lumej
 2.19 Mike Hughey
 2.38 Kian
 3.04 MichaelErskine
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.95 jamesdeanludlow
 4.17 Hays
 4.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.85 Mats Valk
 5.38 Mike Hughey
 7.36 Edam
 12.41 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(9)

 10.18 larf
 11.01 SimonWestlund
 11.28 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.63 Mats Valk
 16.56 jamesdeanludlow
 17.62 ben1996123
 29.64 MichaelErskine
 33.47 Edam
 DNF Lumej
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.68 SimonWestlund
 5.78 flee135
 6.49 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.66 Mats Valk
 6.98 fazrulz
 8.58 kinch2002
 9.09 Jin
 11.44 Yes, We Can!
 13.75 Hays
 14.24 larf
 14.50 Edam
 15.75 Musli4brekkies
 16.23 jamesdeanludlow
 16.67 pierrotlenageur
 18.20 MichaelErskine
 21.23 aronpm
 1:06.28 Huub Smit
 1:56.12 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:06.23 SimonWestlund
 1:25.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:42.46 Hays
 1:50.71 Mats Valk
 2:25.71 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:58.00 kinch2002
 3:21.32 jamesdeanludlow
 3:36.60 Kian
 4:28.26 MichaelErskine
 5:04.11 Edam
 5:27.78 Lumej
*Square-1*(11)

 14.45 MTGjumper
 18.53 Mats Valk
 19.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.67 SimonWestlund
 33.33 fazrulz
 54.14 Hyprul 9-ty2
 54.40 Kian
 1:23.25 jamesdeanludlow
 2:14.70 Lumej
 2:15.87 aronpm
 3:23.65 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 guusrs
30 SimonWestlund
36 Cride5
36 Mats Valk
41 cuBerBruce
43 Edam
47 kinch2002
57 Zane_C
58 jamesdeanludlow
63 Lumej
118 Mike Hughey

*Contest results*

394 SimonWestlund
382 Mats Valk
375 trying-to-speedcube...
306 kinch2002
295 Hays
259 Kian
234 fazrulz
222 Hyprul 9-ty2
211 Edam
184 jamesdeanludlow
178 ben1996123
177 Yes, We Can!
169 pierrotlenageur
147 flee135
143 Lumej
141 aronpm
125 Mike Hughey
120 Evan Liu
113 onionhoney
96 MatsBergsten
93 ManasijV
92 MichaelErskine
90 MTGjumper
87 mande
76 Edward
75 randomtoad
72 ianini
66 Jin
65 Cride5
62 Zane_C
61 Musli4brekkies
57 Gunnar
55 Kidstardust
54 jave
51 ZB_FTW!!!
51 guusrs
47 iSpinz
39 Edmund
38 Edward_Lin
36 Flicky
35 EmersonHerrmann
35 PeterV
34 larf
31 Chuck
29 fanwuq
28 TEGTaylor
24 Cyrus C.
24 cmhardw
22 vlarsen
19 Tomarse
18 SebCube
17 cuBerBruce
13 Fox
12 manyhobbyfreak
4 Huub Smit


----------



## Toad (Jan 30, 2010)

SORRY IT'S LATE I THOUGHT IT WAS LATER ON TODAY IT WOULD FINISH.

*2x2:* 6.49, (4.71), 7.05, (7.69), 5.00 =*6.18*
Not bad...

*3x3:* 21.57, 19.45, (37.35), 21.33, (15.64) =*20.78*
If it wasn't for that stupid pop that solve would've been 17.5 so sub20 average 
Nice non-lucky single though I guess 

*3x3 OH:* 44.78, 43.24, 41.78, (48.85), (34.95) =*43.27*
Very bad… Messed up cross on 4th, OLL skip on 5th 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:01.37+ =*1:01.37*
Would've been my first sub1 with old pochmann, was really easy lol 

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Didn't have time for last 2 solves and failed first one


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> SORRY IT'S LATE I THOUGHT IT WAS LATER ON TODAY IT WOULD FINISH.



No problem, now you are in the lists


----------



## Edam (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Mats, 

it looks like Jamesdeanludlows fewest moves got left out, maybe because he wrote it at '58moves' ?

Also, top 10 overall!


----------



## Muesli (Jan 30, 2010)

My Pyraminx wasn't included. 

I put it in the same format as my other events.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 30, 2010)

Edam said:


> Hi Mats,
> 
> it looks like Jamesdeanludlows fewest moves got left out, maybe because he wrote it at '58moves' ?
> 
> Also, top 10 overall!



I did write it like that. I've ammended it now.

Adam, a close contest. Same for 05?

Also, for hardly practising, 1.08 is mint. I expect big things at Bristol lol.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> My Pyraminx wasn't included.
> 
> I put it in the same format as my other events.



Now it is counted. It ought to be ok as you wrote, but it is simpler if
you join the event name and the results (for that event) on the same lines.

@james: sorry, sometime I'll try to fix that bug.

@ManasijV: done


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 30, 2010)

Yay! 
I bet Mats or Maarten will win next week though..


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 30, 2010)

3x3 BLD: 1:32.69, 1:46.58, 2:07.42
Mats can you please include these. Sorry I was late...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, some close calls this week again. I'll go for it this week again to at least beat Mats and hopefully Simon as well


----------



## guusrs (Jan 30, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Why so few FMC solutions this week? com'on folks!
> ...



He Wuqiong,

Why didn't you finish this beautiful frame?

Gus


----------



## Hays (Feb 1, 2010)

I accidentaly forgot to enter my magic results with as 0.98 instead of .98 again so they got counted as a DNF.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 1, 2010)

W00t 1st place magic


----------



## Hays (Feb 1, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> W00t 1st place magic



...Barely. Atleast I am continuing my 6x6 sweep.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 1, 2010)

Hays said:


> I accidentaly forgot to enter my magic results with as 0.98 instead of .98 again so they got counted as a DNF.



Sorry, fixed it now


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm guessing my pyraminx, clock, magic and master magic results came in too late to be included


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'm guessing my pyraminx, clock, magic and master magic results came in too late to be included



I guess if they are edited in one day after the result is calculated and published, you have to tell me like this at least 

Latecomers I can check out for if they add new posts, but I won't 
check every earlier post all the time to see if something is added there.

Now your results are in, but you should have added 3x3bld too to catch me


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 1, 2010)

Not that it matters much, but my 214 move FMC wasn't included. It might just get me past Mats


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe an big noob question but how does the pointsystem works??


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 1, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Now your results are in, but you should have added 3x3bld too to catch me



Thank you Mats.

Sorry I haven't done any 3BLD recently as I just DNF every time - I still can't do corners and it takes me so long that I hardly have time to try it. I'll have a try this week though if I get time to practice some corner-only solves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 2, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Not that it matters much, but my 214 move FMC wasn't included. It might just get me past Mats



Cannot fix it until I get home (which will be tomorrow night. But you are 
one who should know that an event with a name "Result" is not easy 
for the program to handle


----------

